# Links to this forums popular threads.



## Alan Gouger

Send me those links to any threads you feel qualify to stick into this thread.

With all the important basics covered in one thread people will not have to do a search to find these great articles.

TVONE Blending Info, General Q&A or just how to ? : Posted by MadMrH



Yikes, Holy Focus Guy Kuo : Posted by Guy Kuo

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=986814 

FAQ: HOOKING IT ALL UP (from composite to HDMI and everything in between!)

Thanks kal

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=836259 

Gamma correction.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...&post6503597 
*What is the best crt projector?* (a ranked list of various CRT models, manufacturers, and basic specs) Thanks Ericglo.

http://curtpalme.com/CRTPrimer.htm 
*Curt Palme's CRT primer.*

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...threadid=98042 
*Guy Kuo's Holy Focus*: CRT PROJECTOR FOCUS & MECHANICAL AIM BASICS

http://www.etechvideo.com/techtip8.htm 

Marquee LC *Tube Replacement*, step by step with pics.

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...0&pagenumber=1 

Anyone for Marquee Maintenance?

http://www.etechvideo.com/home.htm 

Plenty of Tech tips and articles @ E Tech

http://archive.avsforum.com/avs-vb/s...threadid=94420 

How to hang a FPTV with *Unistrut*. With pics..nice thread.

http://www.lynxxx.nl/barco/ 

Great *Barco* site: Thanks Frank aka Lynxxx

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...hreadid=477858 

Mechanical raster centering on 808s

http://www.crtinfo.us.vu/crossref.html 

CRT OEM and cross reference site. Thanks Marshall

http://hem.wtnord.net/k00502/nec9pgsetup.pdf 
*NEC PG* series mechanical setup. Thanks for the link jnjloo.

http://archive.avsforum.com/avs-vb/s...=Brian+Hampton 

Brian Hampton's *Sony VPH-1272* setup guide, thanks GEBrown.

http://www.projectorspecifications.com/ 

Software downloads & DIY screen ect. Thanks edgartolerojr.

http://archive.avsforum.com/avs-vb/s...0&pagenumber=1 
*Ampro FAQ*

http://archive.avsforum.com/avs-vb/s...hreadid=282004 

A fix for the Electrohome ECP

http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showt...70#post4802770 

Is the who's who in CRT land. Thanks Chris.

http://archive.avsforum.com/avs-vb/s...hreadid=274306 

what to use to clean CRT lenses?

*How do you post pics in threads?*
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=636591


----------

